# two tickets for the same thing?



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

i got a non moving violation last week for a dead registration. so ok i needed to get it done anyways im not making excuses for myself or anything. welllll i thought i had a month to get some tires, inspection, registration blah well last night i got pulled over by a state trooper who gave me a ticket for the same thing it would be funny but the guy was absolutily a **** about it and even wanted to act like i stole the car, its still in my mothers name. He told me i would just keep getting tickets untill i got it fixed and i was luck he wasnt making me park the truck. this all happened after i got off work around 1am in the morn. i guess im just wondering if anyone else has had this happen? i didnt even know you could get a ticket for the same thing that close together, so now i have two court dates for the same exact thing. bs


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

make that three, just got another one i have an appointment for inspection tomorow but i had to go get gas so i can make it htere god da*(&^ im pissed right now.


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

That sucks dude. It's happened to me before. I told the judge it was hard for me to take off work and get it taken care of right away, so that was the reason it kept happening. He made me pay one of them and dropped the other one.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

its gettin retarded i cant leave my little a$$ town without getting pulled over he followed me home this time he said or else he woulda had to tow it? wtf how am i supposed to get it to the shop im not towing a perfectly working vehicle....


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ahaha i feel your pain!!! i got a warning for parking on the wrong side of the street and got told i coudn't drive home cuz my license expired 2 days previous to that in the neighboring state. ugh. small town cops  hahaha. you just need to handle ur business and take all the proof to the first court date and then have the judge dismiss the rest. they usually have a more informal setting in small towns and the judges are more down to earth. just tell em the first one was ur bad blah blah blah but you were trying to get things moving and the other 2 came. pretty sure they'll be understanding. if mike could get out of sus lic and no ins tickets in mt you should be golden


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

yea im going to try to get them dropped tomorow i dont think i should have to pay for more than one court date especially since the last two were both today!! but we'll see i havent had good luck lately, darn that end of the month quota its woopin my a^$


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah... My husband had his car ransacked when he was 16 because he was a teen driving an almost new red firebird accused for speeding & having 'controlled substances'... Happened 3 times & was innocent all 3 times because the jerks had nothing better to do & left his car trashed. Finally the last time he locked his doors & told the cop no that he wasn't speeding & told the cop to take him to court... The cop walked away

Oh when I was in middle school me & a few friends (mind you we're petite barely teenage girls) were waiting on a friend in the mall. This female deputy walks up & starts asking us a bazillion questions, we're being polite responding. One of my friends goes to whisper in another one's ear & out the no where the cop lashes out threatening she's going to deck my friend in the face & knock her teeth out. This one cop is very well known & VERY HATED in my area... 

But some cops are really good for something & do care about ppl... One saved me, my bro & my Mom from my hot headed father (long story). But most cops just run around giving themselves a bad name.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

rexdrifter said:


> yea im going to try to get them dropped tomorow i dont think i should have to pay for more than one court date especially since the last two were both today!! but we'll see i havent had good luck lately, darn that end of the month quota its woopin my a^$


Did you try the ticket clinic?


----------



## franktank1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Did you try the ticket clinic?


Please explain, I've never heard of this


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

You're lucky you only got tickets, in NJ if your car has out of date registration it gets impounded immediately, and you do not get it back until you have gotten all registration and insurance up to date. They charge you like $90 a day at the impound yard which has to be paid cash in full before you get the car back. I got 2 identical parking tickets like 13 mins apart in Manhattan, I came back to my car and had 2 tix from 2 different cops, I followed the instructions to appeal the 2nd one. Never heard back and got sent to collections by NYPD, even after calling numerous times to try to find out what was going on, and being told I would receive notification AFTER my appeal was processed.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

The more I read about other states I'm so glad I live in MINNESOTA!!!! I love my state.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

most likely the other 2 will be dropped... but there is a chance that they wont either


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

they all three got dropped! woot the lady laughed when i brought them in and said the cop must really have it out for me, i had insurence btw i wouldnt drive without it but like i said i thought i would have thirty days after the first ticket to get it taken care of but i didnt have to pay a dime !


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

the key is, to take a mom or elderly figure lol, i have gone with my ladys mom twice and they are as nice and kind to us as can be but when i just go try to take care of something myself they act like everything i say im being smart which is never the case.(ive gotten a few inpection and registration tickets and a muffler ticket)


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Yeah... My husband had his car ransacked when he was 16 because he was a teen driving an almost new red firebird accused for speeding & having 'controlled substances'... Happened 3 times & was innocent all 3 times because the jerks had nothing better to do & left his car trashed. Finally the last time he locked his doors & told the cop no that he wasn't speeding & told the cop to take him to court... The cop walked away
> 
> Oh when I was in middle school me & a few friends (mind you we're petite barely teenage girls) were waiting on a friend in the mall. This female deputy walks up & starts asking us a bazillion questions, we're being polite responding. One of my friends goes to whisper in another one's ear & out the no where the cop lashes out threatening she's going to deck my friend in the face & knock her teeth out. This one cop is very well known & VERY HATED in my area...
> 
> But some cops are really good for something & do care about ppl... One saved me, my bro & my Mom from my hot headed father (long story). But most cops just run around giving themselves a bad name.


yes one of these cops was trying to accuse me of steeling my truck. now if im going to steal a car, which i wouldnt, i would defenatly go for something alot nicer than my truck lol :hammer:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

rexdrifter said:


> the key is, to take a mom or elderly figure lol, i have gone with my ladys mom twice and they are as nice and kind to us as can be but when i just go try to take care of something myself they act like everything i say im being smart which is never the case.(ive gotten a few inpection and registration tickets and a muffler ticket)


ahahaha this really made me laugh out loud just now. good work on gettin em ALL dropped tho!!! and u said u weren't lucky. wish i had half that luck out here  haha. happy friday. enjoy the extra money and the good luck.


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

beccaboo said:


> ahahaha this really made me laugh out loud just now. good work on gettin em ALL dropped tho!!! and u said u weren't lucky. wish i had half that luck out here  haha. happy friday. enjoy the extra money and the good luck.


thanks beccaboo


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

franktank1 said:


> Please explain, I've never heard of this


Traffic Ticket Attorney / Lawyer | The Ticket Clinic Florida and Nationwide | Speeding Ticket Lawyer in Florida

I hear their commercial all the time. I guess they're only in FL & Cali (LA Area). But they have an 800 number so they might offer assistance elsewhere & not advertise.

Basically they're a flat rate lawyer team that ties the court up until the cop drops the ticket. My brother inlaw used them & had no complaints. He got a $200 fine for speeding in a construction zone on the interstate (the zone changes daily - perhaps hourly)... Called the ticket clinic, paid $60 & they rid him of the fine.



rexdrifter said:


> they all three got dropped! woot the lady laughed when i brought them in and said the cop must really have it out for me, i had insurence btw i wouldnt drive without it but like i said i thought i would have thirty days after the first ticket to get it taken care of but i didnt have to pay a dime !


That's awesome! They say bad things happen in 3's so hopefully this is it for you. What do court dates usually cost?


----------

